# Alpencross 2011 Heckmair-Route



## Trader Mario (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wer von Euch ist an der Planung eines Alpencross für 2011??
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Euch!!!

Ich bin Mario , 30 Jahre jung und komme aus Esslingen und will nächstes Jahr unbedingt einen Alpencross mit Hardtail hinbekommen!!

Würde mich freuen, hier jemanden zu finden!
Zeitlich habe ich mir 7-9 Tage vorgestellt.
Strecke fände ich beispielsweise Heckmair-Route sehr interessant!

Meldet Euch!

Gruß

Mario


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Dezember 2010)

Trader Mario schrieb:


> Strecke fände ich beispielsweise Heckmair-Route sehr interessant!


Lass dir geraten sein, dass der erste AX nicht unbedingt der vom Heckmair sein sollte, weil man das Radl recht viel durch die Botanik trägt. Vielleicht kannst dich an einer anderen erfreuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agadir (13. Dezember 2010)

Trader Mario schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Strecke fände ich beispielsweise Heckmair-Route sehr interessant!
> Meldet Euch!
> Gruß
> Mario



Hi Mario,
bin heuer mit 2 Freunden die Albrechtroute gefahren und suche noch Anschluss für 2011, da die beiden Jungs nächstes Jahr unabkömmlich sind. Heckmair hatte ich auch schon mal im Sinn, aber das scheint eher was für Wanderer zu sein.
Im Moment schwebt mir so was vor: 
http://transalp.info/2005/explorer/index.php

Ciao
Stephan


----------



## Trader Mario (18. Dezember 2010)

Hey Stephan,

irgendwie klang die Routen-Beschreibung von Achim Zahn in seinem Buch gar nicht so extrem, aber gut... ich lass mich gerne zu anderen Überlegungen umstimmen! ;-)

Das was Du geplant hast, klingt auch ziemlich interessant!
Wann hast Du vor die Tour zu fahren?
Ich bin zeitlich ziemlich eng geplant...
Ich hab die KW 32, 33 oder 38 Zeit!

Wäre gut, wenn wir 3 oder 4 Leutchen zusammen bekommen!
Ich muss gleich mal bei nem Kumpel nachhorchen!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## oleschool (21. Dezember 2010)

hallo mario,

die heckmeier route ist wie die kollegen oben schon gepostet haben mit knackigen tragepassagen gespickt, die mehr mit bergwandern mit fahrrad zu tun haben - so beschreibt der meister auch seine tour.
als alpeneinsteiger nur bedingt zu empfehlen - weiß von was ich rede - war auch mein alpen x einstieg.
andererseits bist du, wenn dir das gefällt mit dem transalpvirus infiziert ;-)
gute fahrt
wünscht
robert


----------



## Speedskater (23. Dezember 2010)

Moin moin,

ich bin 2009 die Albrecht-Route gefahren und würde 2011 auch gerne wieder ein paar Tage über die Alpen radeln.

Was die Route angeht bin ich da flexibel. Ausgedehnte Wanderungen mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken muss nicht sein.

Frohe Weihnachten

Armin


----------



## Matze. (24. Dezember 2010)

> irgendwie klang die Routen-Beschreibung von Achim Zahn in seinem Buch gar nicht so extrem, aber gut... ich lass mich gerne zu anderen Überlegungen umstimmen! ;-)





Der Zahn ist auch ein gehöriger Beißer, den stören so Schiebeorgien und steilste Rampen überhaupt nicht.



> die heckmeier route ist wie die kollegen oben schon gepostet haben mit knackigen tragepassagen gespickt, die mehr mit bergwandern mit fahrrad zu tun haben - so beschreibt der meister auch seine tour.




Das trifft es wohl ziemlich, für Heckmaier war es eine Hochgebirgstour mit Bike, ich finde Biketouren im Hochgebirge dagegen besser


----------



## Fubbes (26. Dezember 2010)

Heckmair hatte keine Vorreiter, die Route entstand sicherlich mit Kartenmaterial und seiner Erfahrung. Ob die Wege fahrbar waren, wusste er erst hinterher. 
Aus heutiger Sicht ist diese Route nix gescheites. Selbst, wenn man hoch gerne trägt, was ich von mir behaupten kann, die Abfahrten auf dieser Route rechtfertigen das nicht.
Einen Vorwurf kann man ihm deswegen nicht machen.

Heckmair ist aber einfach Kult, genau aus diesem Grund kann man die Route auch mal fahren, wenn man schon genug andere gemacht hat.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Matze. (27. Dezember 2010)

> Einen Vorwurf kann man ihm deswegen nicht machen.





Natürlich nicht


----------



## eagle.fly (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo alpenxer,

der Herr Heckmair ist Bergführer seines Zeichens den stören ausgedehnte Tragepassagen mit 20 KG extra am Rücken über ein paar Stunden nicht. Na ja, tragen muss Mann sein Radel nicht wirklich auf der Heckmair Route aber ein paar kernige Schiebe- und einige kurze Tragepassagen gibts schon. 

Der Achim Zahn ist in der Tat einer von der eher wilden Sorte bei den Bike Touren Anbietern. Am besten mal auf seiner Seite www.seracjoe.de in den Tourenprofilen nach den Anforderungen sehen. Er meint das was er schreibt im übrigen auch so 

Alpenx-Varianten die besser fahrbar sind wie die schon genannte Albrecht Route könntest du dir meines Erachtens am besten per www-bike-gps.com mit dem interaktiven Tourenplaner zusammenklicken. Ein fertige Touren kostet dich inkl. GPS Daten rund 30 EUR. Mit den Infos aus dem Planer und eigenen Kartenmat. kannst du dir die Touren aber auch selbst planen. So habs ich voriges Jahr gemacht. Hab mir einfach die Tagesetappe mit den Zwischenpunkten notiert und unterwegs die jeweilige Karte dazugekauft und bin dann danach gefahren. Hat prima funktioniert. 

Gruß eagle


----------



## tody1978 (1. Januar 2011)

Mario,
halte dich daran:
http://transalp.info/2005/explorer/index.php

und vergiss die Heckmair Route für den ersten Cross.

2-4 Personen ist ideal am Besten immer gerade Zahlen - da bin ich immer gut mit gefahren.

Wenn du keinen findest geh in die Alpen in ein Hotel der Mountainbike Holidays. Da kann man auch alleine hin fahren und findet immer schnell anschluß.
Nur darauf auchten, daß jeden Tag eine geführte Tour ist.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trader Mario (5. Februar 2011)

Hallöchen !

tut mir Leid, dass ich mich nicht früher wieder gemeldet habe, leider hing bis jetzt alles ziemlich in den Sternen!
Termin ist vor einer Woche fixiert wurden:

Eine Woche in der Zeit vom 05.08.- 14.08.2010

Die Heckmair-Route haben wir nun abgewählt. 

Und Deine Tour ist jetzt unser Ziel!

Wir sind aktuell zu dritt, würden uns über weitere Mitstreiter & Mitstreiterinnen freuen! ;-)


----------



## Horseslider (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo 
bin schon einige male um und über die Alpen -würde gerne in diesem jahr im August -Sept eine neue variante ausprobieren suche noch nen erfahrenen mitfahrer komme aus osthessen 
grüse Wolfg


----------



## locolive (8. Februar 2011)

hi,

ich poste vielleicht mal hier rein, da meine Frage hier ganz gut passt!
Bin ziemlicher MTB Anfänger, würde aber gerne mal über die Alpen radeln... Hab mir vorgestellt von z.B. Füssen nach Trento. Wie lange würde ich da wohl als Anfänger brauchen??
Kennt ihr gute Routen? Weiß nicht ob Brenner Pass so toll is, da viel Verkehr und so...

Wie macht ihr das mit Gepäck, wenn ich mit Bilder von Transalp anguck, ham die ja nur nen Rucksack, aber was is mit Zelt und ähnlichem?? Ich würde nämlich mit Gepäck fahren, mir sind auch Single Trails nicht so wichtig. Also mit Gepäckträger und Tachen dran.

Ne schöne Strecke, wo man gut vorran kommt, wäre nett. 

Wisst ihr wie das mit Schwarzzelten in Österreich und Italien aussieht? 

Könnt ihr mir n paar Tipps geben?


----------



## Biking_Flow (8. Februar 2011)

@locolive, deine Fragen sind leider recht allgemein gestellt... aber wenn ich das richtig rauslese und du weniger Mountainbiken als mehr mit dem Trekkingrad und vollem Gepäck fahren willst, dann würd ich mich an die Via Claudia Augusta über den Reschenpass halten.

Aber benutz mal ein bißerl die Suchfunktion, dann wirst du die meisten Antworten auf deine Fragen finden!


----------



## Fubbes (8. Februar 2011)

Gerade die Heckmair-Route ist mit viel Gepäck unvereinbar. So gesehen passen die Fragen hier eher nicht 
Ansonsten dem Hinweis von Biking_Floh folgen.


----------



## Biker_Armin (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo Mario,

habe vor ca. 2 Jahren das Mountainbiken intensiviert und plane wie Du die Heckmaier route, allerdings frühestens 2012 oder 13. Da es auch mein 1. Alpencross wäre, würden mich deine Erfahrungen schon interessieren.

Bitte um Info.

Wann geht es ab bei euch 2011?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polstertoni (13. September 2011)

Hi,

ich bin die Heckmair-Route in 07/2011 mit sieben anderen Leuten gefahren und kann von dieser Route eigentlich nur abraten. Natürlich hat sie Kult. Aber ich frage mich im Nachhinein, was ich für mich davon habe, diesen Kultstatus erlebt zu haben. Wir haben bereits vor vier Jahren einen Alpencross gemacht, von Mittenwald nach Cortina D'Amezzo, und ich schwelge noch heute in den tollen Erinnerungen an diese Route, die auch anstrengend war. Die Heckmair-Route hat sicher auch ihre tollen Passagen. Aber die Tatsache, dass insbesondere auch viele Abfahrten unfahrbar sind, oder vielleicht nur mit Downhill-Rädern, haben die positiven Eindrücke doch stark begrenzt. Das Schöne am Biken ist doch, dass wenn der Aufstieg geschafft ist, egal ob zu Fuß oder auf dem Bike, die Belohnung folgen sollte (ein schöner Trail oder eine breitere Abfahrt). Aber ich bleibe dabei, viele Abfahrten, auch bei gutem Wetter, sind selbst für versierte Biker nur mit einem hohen Risiko fahrbar und das kreide ich den vielen Werbeberichten für die Heckmair-Route ein wenig an. Ich finde man sollte wissen worauf man sich einlässt und das kommt mir ein wenig zu kurz.
Und dabei rede ich nicht vom Passo di Campo, auf den man vorbereitet ist, den man einplant.
Die Alpen bieten sicher sehr viel mehr Spaß als diese Route.


----------



## Fubbes (13. September 2011)

Wer macht denn Werbung für diese Route? 
Zumindest in den Threads hier im Forum wird die Strecke immer kritisch betrachtet.


----------



## thof (13. September 2011)

Welche Abfahrten genau meinst Du denn?


----------



## Polstertoni (13. September 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wer macht denn Werbung für diese Route?
> Zumindest in den Threads hier im Forum wird die Strecke immer kritisch betrachtet.


 
Im letzen Beitrag wurde um Erfahrungen gebeten. Mehr habe ich nicht getan.


----------



## Fubbes (13. September 2011)

Du schreibst von "Werbeberichten". Hier im Forum wirst du keine unreflektierte Werbung zu dieser Strecke finden. Das heißt, es sollte vorab bekannt sein, welchen Charakter die Strecke hat.


----------



## Polstertoni (13. September 2011)

thof schrieb:


> Welche Abfahrten genau meinst Du denn?


 
...von der Freiberger Hütte nach Dalaas
...vom SchlappinerJoch nach Klosters
... vom Scalettapass nach S'Chanf (zumindest der erste Teil)...der zweite Teil ist toll


----------



## Fubbes (13. September 2011)

"...von der Freiberger Hütte nach Dalaas" fand ich toll, bin ich 3x runter bisher, S1 bis S2.

"...vom SchlappinerJoch nach Klosters" ist wirklich blöd. Zu tiefe Rinnen.

"... vom Scalettapass nach S'Chanf (zumindest der erste Teil)": da erinnere ich mich, dass von uns 4en nur 3 gefahren sind. Ist aber auch nur S1 bis S2, nicht ausgesetzt.

Richtig blöd fand ich vom Chachauna runter. Brutal steile Schotterpiste. Sehr Bremsplatten-fördernd (vor 10 Jahren).


----------



## Polstertoni (13. September 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Du schreibst von "Werbeberichten". Hier im Forum wirst du keine unreflektierte Werbung zu dieser Strecke finden. Das heißt, es sollte vorab bekannt sein, welchen Charakter die Strecke hat.


 
Manchmal erkennt man den tatsächlichen Charakter einer Strecke aber erst, wenn man ihn selbst gefahren ist. Ich habe mir den Film zur Heckmair-Route sehr genau angeschaut. Davor und danach. Und bestimmte Passagen werden komischerweise nicht gezeigt.

Ich will die Strecke auch nicht kaputtreden. Sie wird Ihren Kult behalten, auch mit meinen Anmerkungen.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (14. September 2011)

Kann mich der Einschätzung von Fubbes nur anschliessen, die Strecke war für uns vor 15 Jahren teilweise schwer, aber fahrbar bis auf die Abfahrt nach Klosters-das lag aber zum Teil an einem Unwetter.
Heute haben alle top Gabeln und Scheibenbremsen, das macht es nicht schwerer! Tragen des Bikes gehört zum Alpencross dazu, ich habe den Eindruck das heute viele Modebiker unterwegs sind die sich vor Laien gerne mit einer Alperüberquerung schmücken wollen und sich wundern das man doch tatsächlich den Fahrradweg verläßt.


----------



## Polstertoni (14. September 2011)

micha17 schrieb:


> Kann mich der Einschätzung von Fubbes nur anschliessen, die Strecke war für uns vor 15 Jahren teilweise schwer, aber fahrbar bis auf die Abfahrt nach Klosters-das lag aber zum Teil an einem Unwetter.
> Heute haben alle top Gabeln und Scheibenbremsen, das macht es nicht schwerer! Tragen des Bikes gehört zum Alpencross dazu, ich habe den Eindruck das heute viele Modebiker unterwegs sind die sich vor Laien gerne mit einer Alperüberquerung schmücken wollen und sich wundern das man doch tatsächlich den Fahrradweg verläßt.


 
Über manche Reaktionen wundert man sich dann doch schon. Stell dir vor, ich weiß dass man die Packtaschen Zuhause lässt, wenn man einen Alpencross auf dem MTB unternimmt. Ich kann jedoch ganz gut vergleichen, da ich, wie in meinem Eintrag erwähnt, bereits einen Cross durchgeführt habe. Und stelle dir vor, der war länger und hatte auch mehr Hm. Es geht bei einem Alpencross auch nicht immer darum, dass die Strecken fahrbar sind, sondern um das Streckenprofil an sich. Ich finde zwischen Modebiker und Profi gibt es doch noch eine Menge Biker, die sich einen Alpencross zutrauen dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBS68 (15. September 2011)

Du hast dir den Film angeschaut und bist die Tour trotzdem gefahren? Das war ein Fehler. Die Heckmair-Route ist zwar kult, weil sie der erste Alpencross mit dem Bike war, aber im Endeffekt ist es kein Bike-Alpencross. Der gute Mann ist Bergführer, der auf Grund einer Verletzung seinen Job nicht mehr ausüben konnte und ein Fortbewegungsmittel zwischen den Bergpassagen suchte. Berg rauf und Berg runter wird am liebsten von ihm gewandert. Und so hat er sich eben auch die Route zusammengestrickt: der direkteste Weg über die Alpen.

Und jeder, der hier jetzt schreibt, fahrbar und easy ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Tastatur-Schwafler.

Deswegen wer einen guten Alpencross fahren möchte: Finger weg von dieser Route.


----------



## Fubbes (15. September 2011)

BBS68 schrieb:


> Die Heckmair-Route ist zwar kult, weil sie der erste Alpencross mit dem Bike war, ... Und so hat er sich eben auch die Route zusammengestrickt: der direkteste Weg über die Alpen.


Mit der heutigen Erfahrung und den technischen Möglichkeiten wäre sicherlich eine andere Route entstanden.
Versuch mal ohne jegliche Hilfsmittel, nur mit Karte und etwas Wandererfahrung, eine halbwegs Bike-taugliche Route zu finden. 
Erstbefahrungen bringen leider häufig ernüchternde Erlebnisse mit sich. Das ist heute so und war auch bei Heckmair so.

Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## BBS68 (15. September 2011)

Ich glaube eher, dass der Heckmair genau das wollte und es heute auch nicht anders machen würde. Er ist eben kein Biker.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. September 2011)

Man fragt sich, wann jemand ein Biker ist.

Fakt ist, dass viele Biker zu wenig Alpinisten sind.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (15. September 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass viele Biker zu wenig Alpinisten sind.



Genau das ist das Thema. Viele wollen unbedingt über die Alpen weil es für das Image eines Bikers wichtig ist, der Reiz an solchen Gebirgen liegt aber in den besonderen Anforderungen, was dann wieder vergessen wird. 
In den letzen 20 Jahren ist die Technik explodiert (Bike, Handy, GPS, Kleidung), die Biker aber nicht, teilsweise sieht man Leute die man fragen möchte ob sie nicht lieber mit dem Hollandrad den Elbradweg fahren wollen.


----------



## Polstertoni (15. September 2011)

micha17 schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Thema. Viele wollen unbedingt über die Alpen weil es für das Image eines Bikers wichtig ist, der Reiz an solchen Gebirgen liegt aber in den besonderen Anforderungen, was dann wieder vergessen wird.
> In den letzen 20 Jahren ist die Technik explodiert (Bike, Handy, GPS, Kleidung), die Biker aber nicht, teilsweise sieht man Leute die man fragen möchte ob sie nicht lieber mit dem Hollandrad den Elbradweg fahren wollen.


 
Da gebe ich dir recht. Aber die Anforderungen die du ansprichst sollte man eben nicht unbedingt auf der Heckmair-Route suchen. Es geht bei einem Alpencross, die körperliche Fitness vorausgesetzt, auch und insbesondere um den Genuss. Und da zitiere ich "Fubbes" der mal schrieb: "Heckmair ist aber einfach Kult, genau aus diesem Grund kann man die Route auch mal fahren, wenn man schon genug andere gemacht hat.". Das bringt es auf den Punkt.

Und da hier jemand gefragt hat, ob man die Heckmair-Route empfehlen kann, finde ich deine Anmerkungen nicht passend.


----------



## BBS68 (15. September 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Man fragt sich, wann jemand ein Biker ist.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass viele Biker zu wenig Alpinisten sind.


 
Ich stehe nicht so auf Heldenverklärungen wie Alpinerfahren etc., nur weil ich einen Alpencross fahren möchte. Der klassische AC geht über Routen, die für Wanderer ausgeschildert sind und ist damit per se alpinistisch gesehen relativ anspruchslos. Die Spezialdisziplin Bikebergsteigen mal ausgeschlossen. Mit halbwegs gesundem Menschenverstand kann die Gefahren jeder Flachlandtiroler einschätzen, ohne sein Leben zu riskieren. Ich rede hier nicht von Kondition oder Berghärte.

Heckmair ist ein Wanderer und nicht jemand, der den Großteil eines AC mit seinem Bike bergauf und bergab im Sattel absolvieren will.


----------



## Polstertoni (15. September 2011)

Sehe ich auch so Micha.

Es gibt ein paar Grundvoraussetzungen wie ordentliche Vorbereitung oder Orientierungsvermögen. Aber das ist selbstverständlich und das muss man hier auch nicht diskutieren.


----------



## BBS68 (15. September 2011)

Polstertoni schrieb:


> Ich meine, wer als ersten Alpencross die Heckmair-Route fährt, fährt nie wieder einen.


 
Das kann durchaus passieren. Andererseits war es einfach eine falsche Tourwahl. Mach beim nächsten Mal einfach eine Rundtour durch die Dolomiten, wo man auch nicht umhinkommt, das ein oder andere Stück zu schieben, und du wirst wieder vom Bikevirus befallen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terryx (15. September 2011)

BBS68 schrieb:


> ........Heckmair ist ein Wanderer und nicht jemand, der den Großteil eines AC mit seinem Bike bergauf und bergab im Sattel absolvieren will.



Komisch, dass der "Wanderer" in Oberstdorf offenbar seinen eigenen Bike-Shop hat:

http://www.heckmair.de/index.html

Vielleicht sollte man die "Nicht-Biker" in den Alpen mit etwas weniger Hochmut betrachten.....

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## BBS68 (15. September 2011)

Dann frag mal deinen Bike-Dealer, wie oft er im Jahr tatsächlich in der Saison auf dem Rad sitzt. 

Heckmair war ein Pionier. Er hat aus der Not heraus was entwickelt, worauf dann der Rest der Welt aufgesprungen ist. Mit einer ordentlichen und fahrbaren Bike-Route hat das nichts zu tun. Ist doch prima, das er jetzt mit einem Bike-Shop an "seiner" Route Geld verdienen kann. 

Ich würde dort jedenfalls nicht fahren.


----------



## steffen40 (27. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin in diesem Jahr auch Teile der Heckmair-Route gefahren. Mein Ding ist es nicht, da es mit einigen Schiebe- und Tragepassagen verbunden ist. 
Aber das hat der Pionier auch in seinem Film so dargestellt. Er mag das Bergwandern und hat die kürzeste Route von Oberstdorf zum Gardasee herausgesucht. Also weiß man, was auf einem zukommt, wenn man diese Tour bestreiten möchte. Sicherlich sind im Film viele Passagen nicht zu sehen, aber wie auch, bei einem 45-minütigen Bericht.
Die Albrecht-Route ist hingegen anders. 
Aber die beiden Namensgeber der Tour bekennen sich dazu. Der eine möchte Bergwandern mit dem Rad, der andere möchte mehr fahren. 
Jeder hat unterschiedliche Vorstellung von so einer Tour. Das ist auch gut so.
So bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen, welche Tour für seinen Geschmack die beste Variante ist. Aber deswegen ist die eine Tour nicht gleich schlechter oder besser als die andere Tour. Ist reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## isartrails (28. September 2011)

BBS68 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass der Heckmair genau das wollte und es heute auch nicht anders machen würde. Er ist eben kein Biker.


Hast Du ein persönliches Problem mit Heckmair?

Stell dir vor, es war mein erster Alpencross und ich bin danach noch viele andere gefahren.
Freiburger Hütte, Schlappiner Joch, Scalettapass - fand ich alles nicht so schlimm. Das Schieben hält sich in Grenzen und ich bin nicht wirklich der super Techniker.
Vielleicht ist es doch eher eine Frage der Vorbereitung.
Wer sich richtig informiert, weiß, was auf ihn zukommt.
Und mit diesem Wissen ist es halb so schlimm, kann sogar mit der so aufgebauten Erwartung spannend werden.

Und wenn hier einer richtigerweise schreibt, dass zu viele Biker Nicht-Alpinisten sind, dann hat das sicher nichts mit Heldenverklärung zu tun.
Dein Standpunkt kommt mir etwas trotzig vor... so als ob dir ne Heckmair-Laus über die Leber gelaufen ist.


----------



## cschaeff (8. Oktober 2011)

Ist vermutlich wirklich eine Glaubensfrage, ob man den KULT unbedingt haben will und dafür mehr Zeit mit Schieben als mit Fahren verbringt. Ich bin dieses Jahr die JOE-ROUTE gefahren. Die führt auch durch grandiose Hochgebirgslandschaft, ist konditionell wirklich anspruchsvoll aber das Schieben hält sich in Grenzen. So habe ich es eher als angenehm empfunden, mal für eine halbe Stunde den Rücken gerade zu bekommen. Ich würde diese Tour sofort wieder fahren. Bei der Heckmair-Route habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass die Leute froh sind, dass sie es hinter sich gebracht haben und die Trophäe in den Schrank stellen können.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich fahre seit 15 Jahren Alpencross, darunter auch die Heckmair-Strecke. Meine Motivation damals war: man will ja alles mal sehen, also auch den Weg des Pionieres. Verglichen mit dem, was ich in den letzten Jahren teilweise gefahren/geschoben habe, war die Strecke aber doch eher harmlos. Deshalb trifft Trophäe es nicht so richtig.  

Mir ist in diesem Thread zweierlei wichtig:
1. Heckmair bitte nicht als erste Tour
2. Man darf man keine super Transalp erwarten. Wie Albi woanders mal schrieb: die  Route wurde nie überarbeitet., d.h. sie ist in Teilen verbesserungswürdig.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (14. Oktober 2011)

Habe schon auf vielen anderen Touren die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Geschmäcker sehr verschieden sind, was auch viel von der Fahrtechnik abhängt. 

Was für den einen unfahrbar ist... über Spitzkehren, Stufen etc ist der reine Spass des anderen... beim AlpenX mit 2000hm in den Beinen und erschöpfenden Tragepassagen sieht das allerdings eventuell schon wieder anders aus.

Ich habe bis jetzt zwei Alpencross (mit Hilfe des Traumtouren Transalp-Planers) selbst geplant und beide male war der geringe Trailanteil ernüchternd.

Ich möchte es nächstes Jahr wieder versuchen und bin immernoch auf der Suche nach der "perfekten" Tour.
Diese zeichnet sich für mich dadurch aus, dass es berghoch möglichst fahrbar (Tragepassagen gehören natürlich auch zu jeder Transalp) und hinab mit maximalem hohem Trailanteil fahrbar ist.

Hat hier vielleicht jemand einen Hinweis für mich, die Wege in den Alpen selbst erkunden ist für mich unmöglich, daher wäre ich für ein paar Tips/Routenvorschläge sehr dankbar.
Start- und Zielpunkt sind mir dabei egal.

Gruss
Philipp


----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2011)

Wenn dir Start und Ziel egal sind, dann schau dir mal meinen Süd-Wessix vom letzten Jahr an. Eine genialere Strecke hatte ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## PiR4Te (15. Oktober 2011)

Cool, das ist doch mal ein Tipp... ich danke dir! Ich liebe Geheimtipps von erfahren Leuten. 

Gruss und danke


----------

